# I am new and was wondering......



## 21458 (Feb 23, 2006)

hello everyone I have had IBS all my life but I didnt know it it got real bad when I was 16 I lost 30 pounds in less then a month my tummy was in constant pain and the pain was so bad I would vomit then the fear of leaving the house came on and i thought what in the world is wrong with me I went to a number of doctors and none of them could figure it out then when I was 18 I went to another doctor and he said it was IBS but I had a hard time believeing him because he didnt realy do anything but push on my tummy then last year I was told by 2 more doctors that yes indeed it was IBS and when I finally got a Computer I did a little looking around about it and found that there is no cure wich realy depressed me..anyway so I was wondering is there any natural herbs or something that I can take to make the cramping stop and so I can eat my favorite foods again?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I have had wonderful luck with a supplement that uses fruit extracts (flavonoids) from the skin and seeds. It has stopped my D and GERD for years. Another woman, who also lives up here in Victoria, has had childbirthlike pain stopped with the same supplement.If you want to talk about it, you can e-mail me. (My address is in the Profile section). There is, of course, no guarantee that it will work the same for you; but, I'm certainly thankful I tried it.Cheers,Mark


----------

